# Vacuum Chuck System Completed



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks to Viking48, I got my mind hooked on putting a vacuum chuck system on my my lathe to help with my vessels and maybe try a few bowls. Never had a strong desire to do any bowls, but maybe will try out some natural edge bowls soon.

I got hooked up with a vacuum pump and that was the start as well as ordered that vacuum chuck from eBay that Viking let the lead on. That was it, I then started making a system that was useful and convenient to use when needed to use. This design was definitely not my own idea, but I found something similar elsewhere on the Internet and liked it enough to copy it myself. This is now so easy to use and is pretty much set up for anytime I need to use it without any special hook ups. I added an accessory outlet just in case I need to pull a vacuum on something else in the future and a switch and outlet for something else like a future light which I want to put when I find a decent light and arm for lighting projects during turning.

Hope it works out well and is worth what I put into it and get some use out of it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sweet setup, Slip....looks like it came with the mustard monster...

Particularly like the nice 'labels' on everything.. Need all the help I can get nowadays rememberin'....:cheers:

Crank her up and let's see what that baby will do. !!!... looks like a nice start with that bowl on the chuck now....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Actually, that was an old bowl and actually only bowl I have ever made. It is there for reference only and I could check to see how the system works out. I believe that vacuum pump can pull a vacuum on an onion sack (that is lots of suck).


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm impressed! You did good, very good


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That looks like an excelent setup. I need to find time to stop by and visityou again...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice setup. I'm embarrassed because I just set the pump on a wooden table and ran the tube to the chuck.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

FF, you are most welcome any time. No need to be embarrassed Tom, I just decided to go out there and make it work with the easiest to operate when needed. That was my first choice, but I saw a setup simular to this and just coudn't resist.


----------

